# Newer Glasstream Boats????



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone here have any experience with any of the newer Glasstream boats? I have heard both good and bad comments on the internet about the quality, fit and finish on their boats. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dont know anything about the newer boats, I just looked at the website and they dont seem real fishable for a CC to me anyways.... just my 2 cents

I had a Glasstream bass boat in the mid 90's I LOVED THAT BASS BOAT!!!!!


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes i have one.It is the 242ccx model and i absolutly love it,and anyone who goes out with me loves it also.Its a 2007 model with a 225 merc on it.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

Bought a 24 foot center console glasstream boat last year with twin 140 suzuki and hate it. the inside is much smaller than other 24 foot boats, or its looks A LOT smaller. If it is not absolutely flat calm, the boat is unable to go over 25mph without beating the crap out of us. And we have had no luck contacting the company after we got the boat, we have been trying to get them to put trim tabs on the boat for a year and are still unsuccessful. You should get a Sailfish,Scout, or like a Glacier Bay cat boat instaed and it will probably be cheaper and save you a lot of hassel. Your Welcome


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

tee-man,

Trim tabs are going to make a big difference with ride quality because you will be able to dig the nose a little bit to keep from porpoising. For, people who may say that's a bad idea to dig the nose; I don't mean where you'll broach, or in a following sea.

Read up on the info at Bennent Marine to determine a trim tab size; on our 21ft CC I've tried running without the tabs down, and can't see being in a fishing boat without them.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Spectre Gunner,

If one of those fine honeys comes with one of those Glasstream boats I'm SOLD!!!

BTW: I'm not sure what type of center console hull configuration your looking for whether a deep v-hull or modified v-hull; though check out Clearwater Sportfishing Boats. 

My dad owns a 2007 Clearwater 2100WI which is a 21ft Walk-in Center Console with an 8ft 6in beam. It has 18 degrees of deadrise, putting it in the modified v-hull category. It does fairly well when it is choppy, and also is a fairly dry boat for the most part; yet I need to make some curtains for it due to when it kicks up spray, or should I say tsunami waves, they seem to arch straight for the console. The draft is from 14-17 inches, and is fitted with a '06 Yamaha F150 Four Stroke Outboard (150hp).

It averages around 7 miles per gallon running it around 3500-4000rpm even with trim tabs down, and has a fuel capacity of 85 gallons. The top speed is 40mph using a 15-1/4 X 15 Yamaha Saltwater Series. I know it can do 45mph, if not faster, due to the original prop a 13-3/4 x 19 Yamaha Painted Stainless Steel would max at 45mph. Only problem with the original prop was it didn't have much bite, so at slow speeds it would come off plane, and made rough water a pain in the ass.

He found it in Mobile as an end of the year sale with a tandem axle aluminum trailer w/ disc surge brakes for $28,800 with 5hrs on the hour meter. It was rigged from the factory with an aluminum t-top/ w canvas, leaning post w/ livewell, two insulated ice boxes towards the bow, bennet trim tabs, JABSCO raw water washdown pump, and a Rule manual/automatic bilge pump and livewell pump; and a couple more options, but these I would say are the main features. He is financing the boat through EFCU, and the note is around $280 a month. Which I figure with anyone, this is going to factor into the final decision of which boat to go with.

Whatever you end up choosing, I hope you find the right boat your looking for.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info so far. Right now I am looking at a 2011 Glasstream 17 CC with T top and 90hp Merc. I really like the 228 TE, but just can't spend that much on a boat right now. Anymore inputs would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

You can always come over and check out where they are built here in Panama City. I bought one of the first 27' center consoles they built with the step hull back in 00'. It only had a single 250 Mercury on the back and still ran 55mph in the bay. I took it to the Kiwanas poker run in Orange Beach that year. We were one of a few boats that ran down the gulf instead of the intercoastal the whole way. It was a VERY rough ride. 4-6' waves. It was my first boat ever, and ended up being a little too much boat for me at the time. I owned it for about 6 months and ended up selling it to someone in south Florida. A.L., the owner of Glasstream was the man, or one of the main guys at Century boats back in the day, from what I was told. I will say if I ever had a problem with my 27' he would take care of it without delay. Only problem I had was gelcoat would get small spider cracks in the surface at the transom. He has re-designed and strenghtened these areas on the newer big boats with big motors on them. 
I drive by the shop everyday as I work a half mile away from there. They do make a very eye pleasing package. One thing about their boats is the customizing you can do. I think you can still order their boats how you want them. Pick your colors, paint scheme, interior packages, and more. 

Stephen


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Glasstream boats*

I have a 17CC Elite with a 90 Mercury and I love it. Rides as good as anything else for the size:thumbup:


----------

